# the lowest tier, part 7 - to Dec 22



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to promote from the 123rd and lowest tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works. We'll do this tier here in the main board, but the subsequent tiers will be in the polls subforum.

It currently has 757 works, so I've divided it into 9 parts of 84 works each (and the 9th part has an 85th work). From each part, we're going to move the works that get the absolute most votes up four tiers to the 119th tier, the next 14 works up three tiers to the 120th tier, the next 14 works up two tiers to the 121st tier, and the next 28 works up one tier to the 122nd tier. The works that get the fewest votes will remain on the lowest tier.

Each voter will get *up to FIVE +7 votes*, up to SIX +6 votes, SEVEN +5 votes, up to EIGHT +4 votes, up to NINE +3 votes, up to TEN +2 votes, and as many +1 votes as you want. *You don't have to use all of them, but you must have fewer +7 votes than +6 votes, fewer +6 than +5 votes, fewer +5 votes than +4 votes, and so on.*

Within those levels, I'd appreciate it if you put the works in alphabetical order for me. Makes it much easier for me!

If you have any questions, just ask!

Probably none of us knows all of the works listed below. Feel free to vote for the works that are already familiar to you, but voting on this thread will be open *12 days* -- closing Dec 18, Korea time, so you have plenty of time to explore a few that are new to you, and I sincerely hope that many of you will do so. That's the entire point of this project! In fact, I really hope you'll try a few things that you normally wouldn't....

When the time's up, I will tally the votes on a Google sheet, post the results in the main thread of this protect, and move the works to their new tiers.

Have fun! Also, please remember that we hope our selections will influence people's exploration of classical music.

Incidentally, if you spot a work that we're missing, check the alphabetical list to be sure, and if we really are missing it, then go to the main thread to add it. You can add one new work every day, but you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want.

Here are the eligible works for this thread (please let me know if you spot any errors):

Pixis: Grand Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 35 [1823]
Pizzetti: Cello Concerto in C minor [1933-34]
Plau: Concerto for Tuba and Strings [1990]
Pohjola: Symphony #1 [2002]
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Poppe: Speicher [2008-2013]
Popper: Cello Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 24 [1880]
Potter: Symphony #6 in G minor [1832]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Poulenc: Violin Sonata [1942-43/49]
Pousseur: Les Éphémérides d'Icare 2 [1970]
Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary" [2016]
Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1996]
Prins: Mirror Box Extensions [2014-2015]
Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]
Puumala: Apostrophe [2005] 
Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]
Rabe: What?? [1967]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de Salon (2), op. 6 [1893]
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866]
Rainier: Cello Concerto [1964]
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa (Moonlight on Jupiter), op. 24 [1922]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Ran, Shulamit: Violin Concerto [2003]
Raphael: Flute Sonata in E minor [1925]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]
Reimann: Requiem [1980/82]
Renié: Ballade fantastique, for harp [1912]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Respighi: Piano Quintet in F minor [1902]
Reubke: Piano Sonata in B-flat minor [1857]
Reznicek: Symphony #4 in F minor [1919]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Richter, F. X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]
Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rihm: Die Eroberung von Mexico (The Conquest of Mexico), opera [1987-1991]
Rihm: Die Hamletmaschine, opera [1983-1986]
Rihm: Dionysos, opera [2009-2010]
Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III, for piano trio [1982-1984]
Rihm: Jakob Lenz, opera [1977-1978]
Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977]
Rihm: Sphäre um Sphäre for chamber ensemble [1992-2003]
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]
Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]
Rochberg: Caprice Variations for violin [1970]
Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973]
Röntgen: Ballad for violin and orchestra [1918]
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin [1916]
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen [1997] 
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E, C 50 [published 1797]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1922]
Rota: Trombone Concerto in C [1966]
Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]
Rouse: Clarinet Concerto [2000]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Rouse: Iscariot [1989]
Rouse: Symphony #1 [1986]
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994]
Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]
Roussel: Psalm 80, op. 37 [1928]
Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]
Różycki: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1944]
Rubinstein: The Demon [1871]
Ruders: The Handmaid's Tale [2000]
Rufinatscha: Symphony #4 in B minor [1846]
Ruttmann: Wochenende (Weekend) [1930]
Ryelandt: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 32 [1901]
Ryelandt: Symphony #4 in E-flat minor, op. 55 "Credo" [1912-3]
Ryu: Sinfonia da Requiem [2009]
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877] 
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D, op. 166 [1921] 
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Sallinen: Kuningas lähtee Ranskaan (The King Goes Forth to France) [1983] 
Salonen: Dichotomie [2000]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nine days to go here...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Four days to go here....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

+7
Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]

+6
Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]

+5
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]

+4
Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]
Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]
Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]

+3
Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de Salon (2), op. 6 [1893]
Ran, Shulamit: Violin Concerto [2003]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Röntgen: Ballad for violin and orchestra [1918]

+2
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Poulenc: Violin Sonata [1942-43/49]
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen [1997]
Rouse: Clarinet Concerto [2000]
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]

Salonen: Dichotomie [2000]

+1
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Potter: Symphony #6 in G minor [1832]
Raphael: Flute Sonata in E minor [1925]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rouse: Iscariot [1989]

Rouse: Symphony #1 [1986]
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994]
Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

7
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Reimann: Requiem [1980/82]
Richter, F. X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]
Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977]
Sallinen: Kuningas lähtee Ranskaan (The King Goes Forth to France) [1983]

6
Prins: Mirror Box Extensions [2014-2015]
Rihm: Sphäre um Sphäre for chamber ensemble [1992-2003]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E, C 50 [published 1797]

Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]

5
Poppe: Speicher [2008-2013]
Rihm: Dionysos [2009-2010]
Rihm: Jakob Lenz [1977-1978]
Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]

Rota: Trombone Concerto in C [1966]
Rouse: Iscariot [1989]
Ruders: The Handmaid's Tale [2000]

4
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Rihm: Die Eroberung von Mexico (The Conquest of Mexico), opera [1987-1991]
Rihm: Die Hamletmaschine [1983-1986]

Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III, for piano trio [1982-1984]
Rubinstein: The Demon [1871]
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]

3
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]
Respighi: Piano Quintet in F minor [1902]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]

Rochberg: Caprice Variations for violin [1970]
Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973]
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]
Salonen: Dichotomie [2000]

2
Pohjola: Symphony #1 [2002]
Puumala: Apostrophe [2005] 
Rabe: What?? [1967]
Ran, Shulamit: Violin Concerto [2003]
Reubke: Piano Sonata in B-flat minor [1857]

Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Ruttmann: Wochenende (Weekend) [1930]
Ryu: Sinfonia da Requiem [2009]
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D, op. 166 [1921]

1
Popper: Cello Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 24 [1880]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Röntgen: Ballad for violin and orchestra [1918]
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin [1916]
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen [1997] 
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1922]
Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]
Rouse: Clarinet Concerto 
Rouse: Symphony #1 [1986]
Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]
Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+7

Pousseur: Les Éphémérides d'Icare 2 [1970] 
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900] 
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884] 
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994] 
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]

+6

Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929] 
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866] 
Raphael: Flute Sonata in E minor [1925]

Reznicek: Symphony #4 in F minor [1919] 
Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973] 
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]

+5

Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753] 
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000] 
Reimann: Requiem [1980/82] 
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]

Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998] 
Ryelandt: Symphony #4 in E-flat minor, op. 55 "Credo" [1912-3] 
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]

+4

Pixis: Grand Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 35 [1823] 
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948] 
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de Salon (2), op. 6 [1893] 
Reubke: Piano Sonata in B-flat minor [1857]

Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960] 
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815] 
Röntgen: Ballad for violin and orchestra [1918] 
Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]

+3

Plau: Concerto for Tuba and Strings [1990]
Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1996] 
Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]

Rainier: Cello Concerto [1964] 
Renié: Ballade fantastique, for harp [1912]
Richter, F. X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]

Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1922] 
Rubinstein: The Demon [1871] 
Ruders: The Handmaid's Tale [2000]

+2

Pizzetti: Cello Concerto in C minor [1933-34] 
Pohjola: Symphony #1 [2002] 
Potter: Symphony #6 in G minor [1832] 
Prins: Mirror Box Extensions [2014-2015] 
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]

Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa (Moonlight on Jupiter), op. 24 [1922]
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin [1916] 
Różycki: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1944]
Rufinatscha: Symphony #4 in B minor [1846]
Salonen: Dichotomie [2000]

+1

Poppe: Speicher [2008-2013] 
Popper: Cello Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 24 [1880] 
Puumala: Apostrophe [2005] 
Ran, Shulamit: Violin Concerto [2003]

Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857] 
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen [1997] 
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780] 
Rota: Trombone Concerto in C [1966]

Ryu: Sinfonia da Requiem [2009] 
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

+5:
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]

+4:
Poulenc: Violin Sonata [1942-43/49]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]

+3:
Pizzetti: Cello Concerto in C minor [1933-34]
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866]
Respighi: Piano Quintet in F minor [1902]

+2:
Plau: Concerto for Tuba and Strings [1990]
Röntgen: Ballad for violin and orchestra [1918]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Roussel: Psalm 80, op. 37 [1928]

+1:
Pohjola: Symphony #1 [2002]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]
Ryelandt: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 32 [1901]
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness, time's up here too! I'll tally these votes as well and post the results in the main thread.


----------

